

Cloudflare passes details of abuse reporters to 8chan - josephlord
https://mobile.twitter.com/freebsdgirl/status/554681014547513344

======
dvhh
Strangely it is already stated on their abuse report page, \--- By submitting
this report, you consent to the above information potentially being released
by CloudFlare to third parties such as the website owner, the responsible
hosting provider, law enforcement, and/or entities like Chilling Effects. \---

~~~
josephlord
Thanks, not exactly encouraging for genuine reports though. It also doesn't
say tht they will pass the report to all those groups just that you consent
that they can. I would still hope for judgement to be applied.

Even with that I would expect different treatment for people reporting
harassment and CP especially if it isn't in the form of a legal threat. Surely
an abuse report (unlike a DMCA takedown request) is a favour to the service
provider.

Now publishing legal threats ands companies' requests is a different mater in
my view.

In this case some of the reports were likely to be related to doxing, SWATing
and other harassment which makes this especially egregious I would expect
better from a grown up company. I also wonder what legal liabilities there may
be if their disclosure leads to a SWATing of one the reporters.

~~~
dvhh
Again reading the form,

While I (partially) understand the current context of harassment and SWATing,
the mandatory parts that could help provide private informations are the
emails and full name.

I also considered that the statement is also an blanket statement in case the
reporting has to go further and contact needed to be made in case the issue
would go to legal.

Not that I am defending cloudflare in any form, but the liabilities where
probably waived when the person clicked on the submit button (which is way
better than most website saying that you accept their TOS when you browse on
it, or even hide the TOS and acceptance far away, because well nobody is
interested in reading it)

------
josephlord
Surely best practice for abuse reports that you want to pass on would be to
anonymize the complaints and act as conduit if appropriate. If the
complainants wanted to complain to the site directly (rather than the
proxy/CDN) they could have done so.

